# Waray: "An ano nga"



## Raчraч Ŋuɲan

Hi guys.

Anyone who speaks Waray here and Tagalog or English?

I've come across a Waray sentence "An ano nga cabayo in buot mo?" How is this translated into Tagalog or English? 

Can this sentence be expressed also, without change in meaning, as:
1. "Ano nga cabayo in buot mo?"
2. "In ano nga cabayo in buot mo?"

Thanks.


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog maybe it is "anong kabayo ang ibig/gusto mo? You are bikolano , harane sa bikol an pagtaram ning waray.


----------



## Raчraч Ŋuɲan

mataripis said:


> In Tagalog maybe it is "anong kabayo ang ibig/gusto mo? You are bikolano , harane sa bikol an pagtaram ning waray.



Salamat. Tatao akong magtaram Bikol, pero medyo inaadal ko an taram na Samarnon.

Para masagot ng iba, magtaglish na lang tayo.

So, pwede ba ang mga eto sa Samarnon? Wala bang pagbabago sa kahulugan kumpara sa ""An ano nga cabayo in buot mo?"
1. "Ano nga cabayo in buot mo?"
2. "In ano nga cabayo in buot mo?"


----------

